# Nissan Rogue SL AWD Aftermarket Radio



## guy with questions (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello, I have a 2015 Nissan Rogue which sports multiple cameras for a nice 360 view. A front camera, two mirror cameras, and a backup camera. I am exploring options to getting an aftermarket radio since Nissan is not updating mine due to some ridiculous lawsuit with the radio software developer as I understand it.

My question is this: will the aftermarket radios available today be compatible with all four of my cameras or will I be sacrificing those if and when I decide to change? Has anyone here upgraded their radio and successfully kept all the factory cameras in the aftermarket radio?

Thank you and I apologize if this thread is already answered; I searched for a bit and was not able to find one.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Most aftermarket units will preserve the backup cam, but I don't know of any that will preserve the AVM along with it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Contact the sales help at Crutchfield.com. They can help answer your questions. I've been using them for years!


----------

